# 1982 Datsun 280ZX Electrical issues.



## hcwga (Jan 14, 2007)

My mon has a 1982 Datsun 280X non Turbo with 3 speed automatic. 
Problem is automated computer voice keeps talking until battery goes down.
Does anyone else have simular issue?


----------



## JZ82 (Jan 13, 2006)

Under the passenger side interior panel, the talking lady sits. Unplug her.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

What does it say.....You might want to consider listening to it.


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> What does it say.....You might want to consider listening to it.


Were you replying to JZ82 or hcwga?

Hi Zen!


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi Sponge  No, I was asking what the computer voice was saying because it might be the reason the battery is going down. Such as "The door is ajar" or The lights are on".....


----------



## Spongerider (Nov 18, 2002)

Zen31ZR said:


> Hi Sponge  No, I was asking what the computer voice was saying because it might be the reason the battery is going down. Such as "The door is ajar" or The lights are on".....


Ahhh, gotacha!!


----------

